# Predicting a Pipe Bomb will happen



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

*Predicting a Pipe Bomb will happen - with this pipe!*

A little about it first...


No name or nomenclature on this pipe.
*Dunhill* group _3_ to _4_ size.
Stem is a new _twin bore_. Very nice replacement work and it runs a cleaner.
No fills and only a few very small specks. Basically a clean bowl.

I was told that this pipe is from the immediate _post war_ (*WWII*) era and is made from *Algerian* briar.
The pipe is consistent with the story so I tell it but don't guarantee anything.

*Negatives*

There's some scorching inside the bowl (doesn't show on the outside)
I restored the pipe.









*To win this pipe:*
Post the type (aro, English, etc.,) of tobacco that you intend to smoke in it, why (that type) and where you'll smoke it.

I'll make my decision within 2 days or after there are 20 people that post a reply (as above) and you can ask questions about the pipe in this thread.

I ask that you'll pass this pipe on to a deserving smoker if you decide to part with it.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

My apologies but I will only ship to the USA, first class mail. If you're not in the USA you posts are appreciated but I can't select you. Thanks for your understanding


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Neat! None of the pipes that I have are Algerian briar. It would be fascinating to see the grain up close and compare how the different types of briar affect the experience of the smoke. I also have no prior experience with twin bore stems. 

In such a pipe, I'd probably smoke a Virginia or VaPer, as a slow attentive puffing cadence reveals more nuances and also gives one a chance to discern the effect of the pipe itself on the tobacco. My preferred smoking location is an outbuilding I have on my property where I can smoke in the evening without distractions - no phones, computers or television.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Cool contest, Pete!

I would smoke this pipe at my dads property in northern Michigan while sitting around the campfire or fishing on the lake with my BOTL, @Rustabletoken, who is coming to visit me from Texas.

Same as Christopher, I would smoke VaPers in this pipe. Not because I know what I'm doing, but because I shared some Anniversary Kake with my good Texan friend and we both really enjoy it. That reminds me....I need to get some more.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

cpmcdill said:


> Neat! None of the pipes that I have are Algerian briar. It would be fascinating to see the grain up close and compare how the different types of briar affect the experience of the smoke. I also have no prior experience with twin bore stems. ...





JustTroItIn said:


> ...I would smoke VaPers in this pipe. Not because I know what I'm doing, but because I shared some Anniversary Kake with my good Texan friend and we both really enjoy it. That reminds me....I need to get some more.


Contest, (I guess that's what it was) is ended.

My question was asked to determine the experience of the smoker. I actually had three pipes that I would have bombed had there been the interest but Chris and Jack, I have a pipe for each of you.


*Chris*, you have the experience to smoke the *1950's Algerian briar* pipe.
*Jack*, I'll be sending you a *1940s Kaywoodie Super Grain* billiard taper.

Sanitize the pipes to your liking and I hope that they both smoke sweet and I'll contact you if I need your address.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

NeverBend said:


> Contest, (I guess that's what it was) is ended.
> 
> My question was asked to determine the experience of the smoker. I actually had three pipes that I would have bombed had there been the interest but Chris and Jack, I have a pipe for each of you.
> 
> ...


I am very excited to try that pipe. I'll be sure to report on my enjoyment of it. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

NeverBend said:


> Contest, (I guess that's what it was) is ended.
> 
> My question was asked to determine the experience of the smoker. I actually had three pipes that I would have bombed had there been the interest but Chris and Jack, I have a pipe for each of you.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Algerian briar, Chris!

Pete, thank you very much for Kaywoodie. It will be smoked with pride as a gift from a BOTL.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Gents,

Pipes have been sent this AM. Sanitize to your liking (I used only alcohol) and I hope that you enjoy them and I'd like to hear about it (I never smoked either of them).

Please pass them to a deserving smoker if and when you wish and bomb someone other than me if the mood strikes you (I have all I need).

Regards,

Pete


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I received my Kaywoodie from from Pete today and all I can say is Wow! What a great BOTL!

Pete, you did a beautiful job restoring this pipe. I only own one other briar, a Capri basket pipe. I am about half way through my first bowl of Anniversary Kake in the pipe you sent me and this one is a much nicer smoker.

It's very interesting how different pipes can highlight certain flavors of the same tobacco. Thank you again, Pete. I hope to pay it forward when I can.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Yesterday I returned home after nearly a week out of town, to find this terrific Algerian Briar Canadian pipe waiting for me:










Today I had an opportunity to smoke it (and incidentally also trying out a new pipe lighter I bought on my trip). I had hoped to smoke a VaPer, but checking my cellar discovered I had none, so I went straight VA instead, with Mac Baren's Dark Twist Roll Cake. The pipe has the narrowest draft hole I've yet encountered, which could affect cleaning, but it did not affect the smoking experience. The briar was nicely aged and broken in, and carried the flavors of the tobacco quite well. Couldn't tell for sure, but it seemed like the smoke was just a wee bit sweeter.

The pipe has a graceful form, and the flame/cross grain on the bowl was a delight to behold. I buffed it out with a treated handi-wipe that Pete (@NeverBend) gave me previously, which enhanced the luster of the finish. A wonderful pipe, though I wonder if I should widen the draft hole a little to allow a pipe cleaner to pass through easier.
ipe:

Thanks, Pete!


----------



## Rustabletoken (May 26, 2014)

Wow nice pipes there! Grats to you two and Jack I will be there in a couple weeks Brother!! So I will check your new pipe out soon. Like you said we have a lot of smoking to do soon!! I picked up a few more cobs to check out all that new tobacco and one for the river. I will also pop the cherry on my new Nording Black Grain Freehand.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

cpmcdill said:


> Today I had an opportunity to smoke it (and incidentally also trying out a new pipe lighter I bought on my trip). The pipe has the narrowest draft hole I've yet encountered, which could affect cleaning, but it did not affect the smoking experience. A wonderful pipe, though I wonder if I should widen the draft hole a little to allow a pipe cleaner to pass through easier.
> Thanks, Pete!


Chris, you're most welcome.

I'm sure you thought of this but if you do widen the draught hole, do it gradually, smoking a bowl or two in between and made sure to get the briar as smooth as you can where you drilled.

Glad that it's smoking well as is and how do you liked the twin bore stem? How did the Nimrod do?

Pete


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

NeverBend said:


> I'm sure you thought of this but if you do widen the draught hole, do it gradually, smoking a bowl or two in between and made sure to get the briar as smooth as you can where you drilled.


Good advice, thanks! If I do it, I'll certainly take it slowly and carefully. I should try first to get some extra-thin Falcon pipe cleaners to see if they'll run through.



NeverBend said:


> Glad that it's smoking well as is and how do you liked the twin bore stem? How did the Nimrod do?


The twin bore stem worked well. I did not perceive much of a difference in the smoking experience compared to the standard stem, so I do wonder about the function of the design. I'd imagine the smaller holes could create more concentrated jets of steam, increasing the odds of tongue burn. Also, another place where pipe cleaners cannot easily pass through. Yet, despite the engineering mysteries, it's a fine smoker.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Oops, just realized I forgot to answer this.



NeverBend said:


> How did the Nimrod do?


The Nimrod is great. I've been using it every day since I got it. I find it works best in pipes with small to medium bowl diameters. In a wider bowl there's not enough pull to bring the flame downward, so I have to use a match instead.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

cpmcdill said:


> Oops, just realized I forgot to answer this.
> 
> The Nimrod is great. I've been using it every day since I got it. I find it works best in pipes with small to medium bowl diameters. In a wider bowl there's not enough pull to bring the flame downward, so I have to use a match instead.


The twin bores have always been an oddity but they were more common in the 1960s and 70s and I too don't know what was their intended improvement.

I found that the left hole passed a cleaner without interruption and the right needed a twist to get through. I thought that as long as one hole was clear then it would be fine and the other hole wouldn't necessarily have needed to pass the cleaner through.

Nimrods sold steadily (in my experience) from the 1960s through the mid 1970s by which time butane pipe lighters were more common and reduced their popularity. It's a neat design and I preferred them to most butanes.

Pete


----------

